# Karaj



## kadoka (Aug 7, 2012)

Helloo, Has anyone ever tried to make the Hungarian KARAJ? It's a smoked boneless pork loin, similar I would think to Canadian bacon. There's a company in Illinois named Bende that makes a very tasty one. Would like to make something very close to theirs. Thanks for any help.


----------



## diggingdogfarm (Aug 7, 2012)

Yes, it's dry cured just like lonzino or lomo but smoked.




~Martin


----------



## kadoka (Aug 7, 2012)

Thanks DDF. Have you ever made it, if so how intense is the process?


----------



## diggingdogfarm (Aug 7, 2012)

Yes, my Hungarian friend and I have made it.
It's not really an intense procedure, but it does take time.
Also, I can't say for sure that it'll be exactly like what you're used to, frinds's recipe and process are directly from Hungary.
I'll type it out when I find some extra time later today.


~Martin


----------



## dls1 (Aug 7, 2012)

I get the same Karaj made by Bende, who I think is the only commercial producer in the US. I occasionally also get it from a from am old Hungarian butcher and sausage maker in Chicago. While the Bende Karaj is good, the old butcher's is much better.

From the ingredient list on the package, it appears pretty simple - Pork loin cured with salt, sodium lactate, ascorbic acid (vitamin C), and sodium nitrite.

I wanted to try making it myself a few years ago and couldn't find a single recipe or process on the internet. As I recall all that came up with is that it's cold smoked, but I can't confirm that. I once asked the butcher how he makes it, and he wasn't very forthcoming. He also makes a great slab bacon known as "Gypsy Bacon" that he wasn't very talkative about as well.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Aug 7, 2012)

DiggingDogFarm said:


> Yes, my Hungarian friend and I have made it.
> It's not really an intense procedure, but it does take time.
> Also, I can't say for sure that it'll be exactly like what you're used to, frinds's recipe and process are directly from Hungary.
> I'll type it out when I find some extra time later today.
> ~Martin


 I'm in! This sounds interesting...JJ


----------



## diggingdogfarm (Aug 7, 2012)

FWIW, here's the formula and procedure.......

*Füstölt Karaj* (Smoked Loin)

Ingredients:

Ingredients as percentage of meat weight.

2.8% Salt
0.3% Cure #2
0.25% Sugar
0.8% Black Pepper
0.6% Hungarian Paprika
0.15% Garlic Powder


Mix together salt, Cure #2 and other ingredients.
Rub the mixture into the loin.
Place into a plastic bag and leave for 7-10 days in fridge.
Remove loin from refrigerator and brush off the excess salt. Dry to touch.
Apply thin cold smoke for 1-3 days
Hang loin at 46º , 72-80% humidity for one month to equalize.
Dry loins for 3 weeks at 68-72º. 
Füstölt Karaj is ready when it loses about 40% of its original weight.

The Bende Karaj only contains nitrite, an indication that it's not cured and dried for any great length of time, so as you said it's a lot like Canadian bacon.


~Martin


----------



## dragonmaster194 (Aug 7, 2012)

That looks challenging, I think I will wait a while to try one, but I will definatly try it!  Thanks for the info.  Steve


----------



## dls1 (Aug 8, 2012)

Martin - Thanks for the info. That's precisely what I've been looking for.


----------



## slew (Nov 30, 2012)

I built a cold smoker and the recipe for the karaj is good but can you tell me what the percentages of the ingredients translates to. Normally percentages add up to 100.


----------



## diggingdogfarm (Nov 30, 2012)

The ingredients are measured as a percentage of the meat weight.

Example: 1000 gram piece of loin, 2.8% salt =28 grams salt.


~Martin


----------



## slew (Dec 2, 2012)

Thanks Martin that makes sense


----------



## diggingdogfarm (Dec 2, 2012)

Welcome to SMF!



~Martin


----------



## jakester (Jan 3, 2017)

So has anyone on here actually made karaj? Would be curious how it turned out?


----------



## kvn (Mar 10, 2021)

Trying right now


----------



## jakester (Mar 18, 2021)

Let us know how it turns out and post some pictures please.


----------



## kadoka (Mar 18, 2021)

It has been quite awhile since this thread began, but I am  anxiously waiting to see kvn's results.


----------

